# walkie talkie estudio de circuito



## daniurtasun (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola a todos! soy nuevo aqui y espero que pueda resolver mis dudas y ayudar a resolver dudas de otros desde mi humilde conocimiento en esta rama del conocimiento.

Actualmete soy un estudiante internacional, estudio en estados unidos y tengo que hacer un proyecto sobre los walkie talkies y necesito conocer su funcionamiento al menos en su base. para ello me he propuesto estudiar el siguiente circuito basico y me he encontrado con algunos problemillas para interpretarlo.





necesito conocer cada parte del circuito y la verdad aunque no entiendo del todo como realiza la modulacion de la senal, me pierdo por completo a la hora de como realiza la demodulacion. 
si pudieseis ayudarme con esto lo agradeceria mucho es un reto para mi.
muchas gracias!


----------



## waga (May 17, 2010)

Hola daniurtasun:
El circuito es algo sencillo:

Primero la etapa osciladora la conforma Q1 al igual que en recepcion es la etapa detectora, esta en una configuracion llamada " receptor super regenerativo" y consiste en polarizar el transisitor hasta el punto de la casi oscilacion pero sin dejar que oscile deltodo por lo que cualquier señal que resuene a su frecuencia es detectada.
Esta señal es acoplada por el condensador de 0.47mf y el potencimetro de 10k a la etapa amplificadora de audio conformada por Q2, Q3 y Q4 y acoplada al parlante pormedio del pequeño transformador de salida.

Ahora para transmitir lo que se hace es lo siguiente:
El parlante o bocina queda convertida en microfono y las ondas de sonido son acopladas
al amplificador de audio formado por los transistores ya mencionados.

Si observas bien, el voltaje B+ o positivo de la bateria pasa por primario del  transformador de salida y de ahi va al colector de Q4 pero tambien aqui se desvia corriente para la estapa osciladora que es Q1 que esta conectado al cristal.
La señal de audio amplificada por Q4 produce variaciones de corriente y esta variaciones
afectan tambien al ramal que va a Q1. Estas variaciones ocurren al ritmo de la señal de audio y es esto lo que produce la modulacion.
En otras palabras el voltaje que va a Q1 varia con la señal de audio. Si este ramal lo conectas directamente al B+ de la bateria solo tendras señal portadora y no modulacion.

Espero haberme hecho entender y si hay que ampliar algo mas espero poder ayudarte.


----------



## maryangel (Nov 24, 2010)

se necesitan dos de este tipo para establecer una comunicación?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Nov 26, 2010)

Osea que la modulación es en AM?


----------



## zaiz (Nov 26, 2010)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Osea que la modulación es en AM?



Así es, cuando el switch está en el modo T (transmisión), el colector de Q3/Q4 va a proporcionar la alimentación al circuito oscilador/transmisor de RF de acuerdo a las variaciones de la señal de modulación que viene amplificada del parlante/micrófono. 
Entonces la amplitud de la señal RF emitida variará de acuerdo a la señal de audio.


----------



## xaviares (Jul 4, 2011)

hola como podria yo amplificar la señal de mi walkie  tiene un alcance de 5 km i llo kedria amplificar a 10 o 12 km como podria ser


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 4, 2011)

Hay distintas formas... la primera seria armar un amplificador de RF, o la otra, y la mas barata es hacerte una antena directiva, como por ejemplo una yagi, una en ambos walkies.

San Google es tu amigazo... hay mucha info para antenas yagi para 446 MHz.


----------



## nahuelmus (Jul 4, 2011)

y por donde recibis la señal?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 4, 2011)

nahuelmus dijo:


> y por donde recibis la señal?



Por la yagi!! Por eso las dos serian yagis, al ser direccional deberias ponerlas "mirandose" osea una apuntando a la otra.


----------



## xaviares (Jul 4, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hay distintas formas... la primera seria armar un amplificador de RF, o la otra, y la mas barata es hacerte una antena directiva, como por ejemplo una yagi, una en ambos walkies.
> 
> San Google es tu amigazo... hay mucha info para antenas yagi para 446 MHz.



muchisimas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Jimmy Page (Ago 21, 2011)

Disculpen la ignorancia, pero ¿que es eso de R yT, separados por una flecha? (aunque imagino que son receptor y transmisor, pero en caso de que sea asi, ¿como hago eso en un circuito?)

Y se me olvidaba, esos simbolos son transformadores o son 2 bobinas juntas??? (los de la esquina superior izquierda y derecha), y en caso de que sean transformadores, porque no tienen valor???, porfavor, lo necesito con muchisima urgencia, de antemano gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 21, 2011)

R: Recepción
T: Transmisión

Esos simbolos son transformadores de RF (como los que vienen dentro de radios AM/FM, con forma de cajita metalica). No sabria decir el valor, y deberian haberlo colocado dentro del esquematico, en verdad hace falta.

Saludos


----------

